
Build your first iOS Game: Simple space invaders on github - gvnn
https://github.com/richy486/InvaderR#readme
======
speg
Nice, seems really smooth.

As someone who is just getting in iOS development, would you have any
recommendations for branching into game development? I see both this, and
franzus's game are in C++. Is that common? I just spent a month leanring the
basics of the iOS SDK and Obj-C so I was hoping to stay in that realm.

~~~
xedarius
I converted a game I had originally written in Java to iOS. In part because I
wanted to learn Objective-C. With hindsight, and with the emergence of
Android, I probably should have converted the game to C++.

With the games base code (engine) in C++, I could have written thin wrappers
for iOS and Android and I would doubled my market share.

For this reason I would recommend C++.

------
richy486
Thanks for posting. I hope someone can do something awesome with the code

------
gazoo
Thanks for sharing, and Space Invaders it's a classic!

~~~
gvnn
Yup, and richy486 did a great job!

------
franzus
Great share. I open-sourced some of my iOS games (and the component based
framework), too. You can check it out here: <https://github.com/jsz/hellstorm>

(Sorry for the shameless plug.)

